# Visa granted how long after Medical examination



## caroline aza (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello

I am a mauritian, my husband is an australian citizen.

We lodged my application on the 2nd of february and received an email from the immigration of pretoria on the 3rd of april stating our file reference number.

Some days ago on Thursday (5th of july), i received an email from CO requesting to undertake medical examination.

I would like to know how long approximatively it will take for the the visa to be granted once the medical examination is done!

If anyone could help, i will be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

caroline aza said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a mauritian, my husband is an australian citizen.
> 
> ...


Hi caroline.

Partner visa subclass 309 takes 5 months of shore according immigration service chart. Now in your case I don't know because your only doing your medicals now 5 months later.

I lodged my application on the 30 of Jan and got a CO on the 6 o feb. Medicals where requested to be done on the 7th of feb and my hubby did them on the 1st of march.

And since then we haven't heard anything. I've emailed them 2x and the always refere me to the service standards.

Hope this helps


----------



## caroline aza (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot!

Sure it helps...

I hope that soon you will hear from them

Cross fingers


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

caroline aza said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sure it helps...
> 
> ...


So do I!


----------



## caroline aza (Jul 6, 2012)

My timeline is:

Application lodged: 2nd february 2012
Offshore: mauritius. 
Application sent to pretoria
Visa subclass: 309/100
Police check sent along with the application
Received file reference number: 3 April 2012
Asked for medical examination: 5 July 2012

I hope to have my visa granted very soon. The wait has been very painful. I wish to join my husband in Sydney as soon as possible. 

Has anyone been through a similar process and had the visa granted?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FifiBucky (May 1, 2012)

caroline aza said:


> My timeline is:
> 
> Application lodged: 2nd february 2012
> Offshore: mauritius.
> ...


Hi Caro,

I'm from Mauritius too and have submitted my application for Prospective Marriage Visa 2 weeks ago. Have you heard anything about your visa? It takes long for non SA citizens!! All the best.


----------

